# Weekend in bangkok



## OrvilleAbroad (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi all, I'm over in Bangkok for a week with work (I've just started a position in Hong Kong). Am keen to find out from people in the know how they'd spend their weekend? 

Ta

Sam


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HI Orville and welcome. The thailand page is a bit slow at the moment. Give it time and I'm sure you get some replies with ideas. At any rate Asia is a great place to spend time and enjoy the sights.


----------



## OrvilleAbroad (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks JL,

Seems to be similar situation to the Hk page, but thought if give it a go. Will speak to some of the guys in the office, it may be an easier option.

Sam


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, The Thailand page has had it's bisier times, but with the current political issues there it has slowed way down. Especially from those that are living there at this time. The wrong thing said or posted could land one in jail or worse. Eventually things will even out in their government and it should pick up again.
Although more expensive than the Philippines where we are living, I'm told there are some good places to drop anchor and enjoy life..


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

OrvilleAbroad said:


> Hi all, I'm over in Bangkok for a week with work (I've just started a position in Hong Kong). Am keen to find out from people in the know how they'd spend their weekend?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Sam


OK , I'll have a go as a long term Thailand resident and regular Bangkok visitor.

You don't say which part of the city you'll be staying but assuming it's one of the central tourist / business areas like Silom or somewhere along the Sukhumvhit Road like Nana , here's how I might spend a weekend :

Visit a couple of interesting places , eg , Jim Thompson's House , Grand Palace and Temple , Vinmanmek (massive teak house built for Rama 5), one of several other major Bangkok temples like Wat Po or Wat Arun. Sights like the Grand Palace and Wat Arun are easily reached by river taxi on the Chao Phraya which gives additional opportunity for experiencing colourful river life with all it's sights and sounds.

Visit the vast weekend market (Chatuchak) at Mo Chit if you like markets or are shopping for something specific (take Skytrain to Mo Chit , last stop on the Sukhumvhit line). Visit morning hours as it gets jam packed and very sweaty in the afternoon.

Dinner in China Town on the street at the main central intersection - the staff in green uniform has the best food. Gets very busy between 7.00 and 8.30 pm so come either before or after these times to avoid waiting in a queue for a seat to free up. (If you like Temple Street in Kowloon for street dining in the evening , you'll love Bangkok's Chinatown).

Listen to a live cover band (Filipino,really good - been there years) downstairs below street level at the Pub at Landmark Hotel on Sukhumvhit Road at Nana (get off at Nana skytrain station on the Sukhumvhit Line). If you want quality farang food including typical British dishes (steak and kidney pud , fish and chips , etc) you'll also get this here. They also do a traditional sunday lunchtime roast.

... and what I wouldn't be doing but which most definitely appeals to some - hit the bars and shows in Patpong , Nana and Soi Cowboy (near Nana) !

Enjoy your week in Bangkok !


----------



## OrvilleAbroad (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for your advise!
It's very much appreciated!

Sam


----------



## tapinpar10 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've been in BKK but the floating market blew me away. A good way to spend the morning. I'm sure some of the experts here can give you more guidance, but it was really cool to see! MB


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Mweiga said:


> OK , I'll have a go as a long term Thailand resident and regular Bangkok visitor.
> 
> ... and what I wouldn't be doing but which most definitely appeals to some - hit the bars and shows in Patpong , Nana and Soi Cowboy (near Nana) !
> 
> Oh, Mweiga, your recommendations are right on, except for your final one above. How could you possibly feel that a single male traveler may want to visit Patpong, Nana and Soi Cowboy? I think those are religious centers, no, complete with hundreds of young ladies, and some gaudily dressed men, weiing and offering to guide you into the temples.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Mweiga said:
> 
> 
> > OK , I'll have a go as a long term Thailand resident and regular Bangkok visitor.
> ...


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi 
I have been out of Thailand some time now. When I spent a lot of time in Bangkok I found a place called River City and spent many hours there, it is on the Chao phraya river there is a shopping complex, large hotel, boat trips that take you to a small zoo and if you go and walk around there is a long street that is full of Silver shops, just a nice day out.


----------

